# which celebrities are not hot according to you?



## lara2601 (May 27, 2007)

Hello!

First, I would like to apologize because this post is a little bit nasty. lol! It is just that sometimes I am sick that everybody wants to look like celebrities because they are seen as perfection. I'd like to know your point of view.Come on, let's say what we really think : which celebrities are not as hot as everybody seem to believe it? 

So I begin. Personnally, I do not understand what people like on Fergie. Yes she has a cat's face but... I don't know... I think she's awful. But I have to admit that sometimes she looks good with a good make up of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/...aged_6_big.jpg
http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/...aged_8_big.jpg


----------



## aziajs (May 27, 2007)

I think you're going to have to resize those pics.  Everything is distorted.

I don't think Paris Hilton is anything special.  I was watching Tyra the other day and this woman kept referring to Paris as the standard of beauty.  I really didn't know someone could seriously think that.


----------



## Bybs (May 27, 2007)

I really dont see what the big deal is with Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2007)

I agree with you...of course, anyone who has a MA, and hairstylist working on them for 3 hours is going to look awesome.  Don't believe they can do wonders???  Have you seen some of these stars without their makup??? HOLY HELL!!!


----------



## Another Janice! (May 28, 2007)

All the above!!

And please resize your pics!  lol.  I hit refresh like 4 times thinking it was my computer!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 28, 2007)

yups... Paris Hilton, Fergie, Lindsay Lohan.

i dont find Britney Spears hot... pre and post K-fed.
hrm... i think many people will disagree with me because shes a supermodel, but i really dont see anything special about Kate Moss - well her facial features that is.


----------



## Jade (May 28, 2007)

Paris Hilton, Fergie, Avril Lavigne, and yes, Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2007)

sienna miller and kate moss are totally normal yawn....
mischa barton i have a mag with a picture of her in complete photoshoot and it looks like she took it herself in bad light...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_yups... Paris Hilton, Fergie, Lindsay Lohan.

i dont find Britney Spears hot... pre and post K-fed.
hrm... i think many people will disagree with me because shes a supermodel, but i really dont see anything special about Kate Moss - well her facial features that is._

 

heh i said kate moss and didn't see your post i agree tooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not related but her clothes range she brought out was shocking bad quality and majorly overpriced


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 28, 2007)

Lindsay Lohan definitely. Same with Eva Mendes.


----------



## iammakeupaddict (May 28, 2007)

i ditto all of the above plus my "not all that" list include:
Eva Longoria
Gisele Bundchen
Zhang Ziyi

IMHO, looking "hot" with enough nice clothes, professional hair dressers and makeup artists when you're young is pretty easy. Women in their 40's giving girls half their age a run for their money... that's hot...


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 28, 2007)

i totally agree with eva longoria and mischa barton. I dont think either of them are that pretty. at all.


----------



## macface (May 28, 2007)

I heard that the olsen twins are hot to me they look like treasure troll dolls.I think jessica simpson and ashley simpson are horrible.


----------



## vchen (May 28, 2007)

Scarlett Johansson, Lindsay Lohan, and Keira Knightley.


----------



## lara2601 (May 28, 2007)

Thank you for your answers girls. I would also say Tori Spelling but before surgery she was ok (when she was perhaps 16-17 years old)


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

yes to mischa, lindsay, and kate.

however, i heart eva mendes.

oh well, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## Hilly (May 29, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker! She is a fantastic actress in SATC, BUT her features are so harsh...especially in The Family Stone. My bf thinks she is hideous lol


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 29, 2007)

^^My bf says SJP looks like the bottom of a foot lol

I don't think Paris Hilton is hot.  Or talented.  I don't get why she's famous.
Kate Moss, too goddamn skinny for me, average facial features.
Britney Spears has never been attractive IMO, somewhat "cute" when she started out, then she became a total skank and that faded.
I don't see the appeal in Cameron Diaz AT ALL.  She's got a crooked face and no curves.
I dont think Janet Jackson is attractive anymore.  Her face shape is totally distorted IMO, way too cut and contoured.
I agree w/ Fergie, not that cute to me.
Jessica Biel does nothing for me.


----------



## aziajs (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I don't see the appeal in Cameron Diaz AT ALL.  She's got a crooked face and no curves._

 
OMG.  You have hit a nerve!!  I REALLY don't get why people like her.  She is unattractive, shapeless and has a very poor personality.  I am amazed when I see her in magazines.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 29, 2007)

Paris Hilton. She looks like a pterodactyl. 

Lindsay Lohan. She has orange skin and what appears to be wrinkles in  more than half of the pictures I see. Wrinkles are no big deal if it's an older star in her mid-to-late thirties and beyond, but she's 20. She looks twice her age to be honest. 

Also, Britney Spears and Kirsten Dunst. Woof.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 29, 2007)

AUDREY TAUTOU. 
she is my favourite of all time and the most beautiful girl in the world.


----------



## jenii (May 29, 2007)

I used to think Angelina Jolie was beautiful like, 10 or 12 years ago. But now, she just looks all skinny and haggard.


----------



## foxyqt (May 29, 2007)

i so agree about Sarah Jessica Parker and Cameron Diaz!


----------



## little teaser (May 29, 2007)

i agree  about sarah j parker and cameron diaz, i guess i find them more boreing than unactractive..
i also dont get why everyone likes justin timberlake
i find the bad girl/boy types intresting and sexy!


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_yups... Paris Hilton, Fergie, Lindsay Lohan.

i dont find Britney Spears hot... pre and post K-fed.
hrm... i think many people will disagree with me because shes a supermodel, but i really dont see anything special about Kate Moss - well her facial features that is._

 
I completely agree with everything!  lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 29, 2007)

I assume we're basing this solely on looks?? Personality, for me, plays a big part in how hot someone is. Some of the people you wouldn't even give a second look at can look like walking sex once you know more about them.

With that said, I have never understood the appeal of:
Jennifer Aniston (she seems all right but isn't that gorgeous)
Brad Pitt
The cast of the OC (too generic looking)
Josh Jackson (looks only, personality is pretty hot)


----------



## Ms. Z (May 29, 2007)

Sarah JP is not a classic beauty, but she has a nice thin figure & appears to have a nice personality.

the Kate Moss thing I don't get; she's not ugly but she's average looking & appears drug addicted

Whats the deal w/Nicole Kidman?...very large forehead, pasty (she constantly looks ill), skinny, scary eyes 

I never thought Tori Spelling was attractive; before or after the surgery

Fergie & Cameron Diaz (her shape is too boyish) are odd looking beauties


----------



## Urbana (May 29, 2007)

i dont like jessica simpson, shes pure plastic!!!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 29, 2007)

paris and lindsay of course.
sarah jessica parker.
kirsten dunst aka snaggle tooth.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 30, 2007)

I dont think Victoria Beckham is very attractive.  When she was in the Spice Girls she had curves and she was gorgeous IMO, now she's orange, overbleached and underfed.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 30, 2007)

I hope I'm not being TOO mean! I love all these girls really, it's just aesthetically some of them upset me, lol!!

The only time I ever thought Fergie was pretty was in Grindhouse, and I was surprised because she looked really good. In those pics tho, her skin looks really bad, but I love that eyeliner. I think Paris is soo gorgeous though. Same with Lindsay Lohan, Kate Moss, Gisele,  Jessica Simpson, and I love Scarlett Johansen and Keira Knightley. I think the Olsen twins have really grown up into beautiful little bohemian chic girls. Oh and I love Victoria Beckham (aka Posh), now and then.

I think Mischa Barton looks disgusting in some of the ads for Bebe, and I think Ashlee Simpson was horrible before her surgery, now she's okay. Eva Longoria looked amazing in the middle (I think) of the second season of Desperate Housewives. Whenever Bree (Marcia Cross)'s wedding to Orsen was. She was tan, bronzed, and beautiful with light highlights, and big thick waves, with dark eyes, big lashes, and pale glossy lips. Now however, she looks so bad in my opinion. Flat, straight hair, underdone makeup, and plus her character is even bitchier which I think makes her twice as unappealing. Her body is really the confusing part since she is named as one of the hottest women in Hollywood by Maxim every year. Her body is so thin and straight, considering it's Maxim, they usually like thin but with curvature as well.

The only time I've ever thought Sarah Jessica Parker was pretty was in Hocus Pocus and Strangers With Candy. In other things she has been okay, and in some she has been disgusting. She is a great actress though and I like her a lot. She just doesn't have the best looks.


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2007)

Ok so I agree with pretty much everyone but I have to add Kristen Dunst. She's disgusting to me. I can't watch a movie with her in it because I get so grossed out. And it's not just looks either, yes she's very ugly but her personality is disgusting too. When SpiderMan 3 came out all she did was praise herself.

Same with Cameron Diaz - she's U-G-L-Y!! And then her bull she pulled on the Today show when she was talking about how everyone's interested in her because's celebrities are like the "popular kids in high school." GET OVER YOURSELF!


----------



## aziajs (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I dont think Victoria Beckham is very attractive.  When she was in the Spice Girls she had curves and she was gorgeous IMO, now she's orange, overbleached and underfed._

 
I used to ♥ Victoria Beckham.  She was so cute and stylish.  *sigh*  But, you are right.  That was the past.  She's sooo thin now and just kinda disappointing.

I also used to love Eva Longoria. She was so cute when Desperate Housewives began.  I loved her.  Her hair, her makeup, her whole style.  She's ok now, she's just annoying as hell.  Poor Tony Parker.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 31, 2007)

i still think eva longoria is pretty 

pics from her birthday and she doesnt look bad for 32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://showbiz.sky.com/showbiz/pictu...256012,00.html

where as this... (janice dickinson) is just awful 

http://showbiz.sky.com/showbiz/artic...267271,00.html


----------



## User49 (May 31, 2007)

Geoge Cloony or Brad Pitt !


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Geoge Cloony or Brad Pitt !_

 
Oh no!  Blasphemy!  LOL.  I can see Brad Pitt.  Angelina is sucking the life force out of him.  But George.....so fine.  So fine.  He looks better now than he did when he was younger.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 1, 2007)

Overrated man: Tom Cruise Ashton Kutcher, sorry ladies
Overrated woman: Gwyneth Paltrow & Julia Roberts

Good turned Ugly: Mariah Carey
Ugly turned Good: Mariah Carey
Risk at turning Ugly again: Mariah Carey


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm....I think some of you need to re-evaluate what ugly is! Ugly means someone who is digusting-looking, not funny looking or plain


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Good turned Ugly: Mariah Carey
Ugly turned Good: Mariah Carey
Risk at turning Ugly again: Mariah Carey_

 
LMAO!!


----------



## KAIA (Jun 4, 2007)

IMO:
*Keyra Knightley (sp???)
*Ashlee Simpson 
*Hilary Duff's sister (i don't know her name)
*Paris Hilton
* Karolina Kurkova
*Maria Sharapova
*Naomi Campbell 
*Ana Kournikova
*the Olsen twins (they were sooo adorable before)
These are all the ones i can remember..

And guys...
UGH! Ashton Kutcher, Tobey Maguire, Orlando Bloom,Mark Wahlberg, 50 cent, Eminem, ..OMG i think my list is longer for guys..


----------



## KAIA (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Oh no!  Blasphemy!  LOL.  I can see Brad Pitt.  Angelina is sucking the life force out of him.  But George.....so fine.  So fine.  He looks better now than he did when he was younger._

 
George Clooney is like the wine , the older he gets .. the better.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Hmm....I think some of you need to re-evaluate what ugly is! Ugly means someone who is digusting-looking, not funny looking or plain_

 
Well, to me, there's a difference between not being hot and ugly. You don't have to necessarily be ugly if you aren't hot; you could be average.

It's kind of like how some people have remarkably good features and are pretty or even beautiful but not necessarily sexy. Like Gwenyth Paltrow is very pretty but I would never call her hot.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 4, 2007)

everytime i say this ...i get killed but i realllly dont understand what people find cute/hot/whatever about drew barrymore. i realllly just do not find her attractive!..


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 4, 2007)

some celebs look 'hot' then you see close up pics and its like what?

good example....http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.php?id=2007_mtv_movie_awards_big&title=2007%  20MTV%20Movie%20Awards%20Pictures



what is with the eyebrows??


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_everytime i say this ...i get killed but i realllly dont understand what people find cute/hot/whatever about drew barrymore. i realllly just do not find her attractive!.._

 
Me either! yuck. my boyfriend thinks shes hot, but I am like 'WHAT?HER?I can think of like 20 other hot actresses that you should be crushing on. but HER!? ew


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_AUDREY TAUTOU. 
she is my favourite of all time and the most beautiful girl in the world._

 
ohmygod, i sooo thought this said the ones you thought were hot. 
yeah. lol. 

i hate lindsey lohan and sarah jessica parker.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_some celebs look 'hot' then you see close up pics and its like what?

good example....http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/photo.p...rds%20Pictures



what is with the eyebrows??_

 
WHo is this?
And I htink she is very pretty And I  like her eyebrows even tho the inner bottom lines doesn't match. They are sisters not twins(I heard that on this board) =(


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_WHo is this?
And I htink she is very pretty And I like her eyebrows even tho the inner bottom lines doesn't match. They are sisters not twins(I heard that on this board) =(_

 
I agree. She looks pretty, but I don't recognize her. I love the brow shape, but its odd how its drawn on so much inwards! 0.0


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with everyone! lol
Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, Avril Lavinge, post-Kfed Britney


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

oh am I totally with Beauty Marked on this - for a first thing: "hotness" and "prettiness" are NOT at all the same thing... someone can be really "pretty" but totally banal and unappealing... and secondly, I think a star that shows a spark of personality, intelligence or just UNIQUENESS in a world of bland 2d cutouts is a helluva lot hotter than someone who doesn't...

PRETTY BUT NOT HOT
----------------------
David Beckham (oh, how dull dull dullsville is that man!)
Jennifer Aniston
Paris Hilton
Mischa Barton
Lindsay Lohan
Kate Moss
Keanu Reeves
Keira Knightley

HOT BUT NOT NECESSARILY (AT LEAST CONVENTIONALLY) PRETTY
----------------------------------------------------------------
Zach Braff
George Clooney
Samuel L. Jackson
Nicholas Cage (I'm prolly alone here but I think he's looooovely)
Edward Norton
Nellie Furtado
Polly Jean Harvey
Janeane Garofolo
Pink
Clive Owen

PRETTY *AND* HOT
---------------------
Johnny Depp
Lily Allen
Charlize Theron
Angeline Jolie
Scarlett Johanssen
Rosario Dawson
Catherine Zeta Jones
Hugh Jackman

NOT PRETTY *OR* HOT, BUT THINK THEY ARE
--------------------------------------------
Christina Aguilera
Callista Flockhart
The Olsen Twins
Mischa Barton
Victoria Beckham


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_WHo is this?
And I htink she is very pretty And I  like her eyebrows even tho the inner bottom lines doesn't match. They are sisters not twins(I heard that on this board) =(_

 
shes called megan fox...shes in hope and faith and that confessions of a teenage drama queen film, with lindsay lohan. I think shes stunning...though perhaps a tad tanorexic...

and as for the attractive/pretty/ugly debate...its like my friend jodie always said - you can be pretty but not attractive (like someone said i reckon gwyneth paltrow is a good example) and attractive but not pretty (Hello Alan Rickman - have a slight obsesh) and some people are lucky enough to be both (like scarlett johansson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 imo)

So, anyway, back to the original question:
definitely Fergie...she was kinda pretty in the shut up video, but it all went downhill from there!
And I've never seen the attraction with cameron diaz...i find her irritating and not at all good looking. someone once said this was cos I was jealous! ridiculous. I can say if someone is good looking or not...like i say, I'm well jealous of Scarlett cos shes amazinnng <3
Mischa Barton, Kirsten Dunst, Sienna Miller, Kate Moss <----all soooo dull *yawn*

and as for men, brad pitt is pretty, but boring, same with all the people like ben affleck, matt damon and people like that again, all so pretty but boring.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iammakeupaddict* 

 
_i ditto all of the above plus my "not all that" list include:
Eva Longoria
Gisele Bundchen
Zhang Ziyi

IMHO, looking "hot" with enough nice clothes, professional hair dressers and makeup artists when you're young is pretty easy. Women in their 40's giving girls half their age a run for their money... that's hot...

_

 
i use to think the same about Gisele Bundchen, i always thought she was pretty but couldnt figure out why she was "the" top paid super model, there are alot of ones out there that imo are hotter, alasandra and adriana for example. then one day i saw her on tv talking and i was in love she became very sexy, i love her accent, its so sexy


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

I think Gisele is more attractive in motion than in posed photos.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

i don't really get why people are so fascinated by the "beauty" in hollywood...to me, none of them are really anything special. and those signature "beautiful" features (like angelina's lips, jessica's bust and ashlee's nose) are almost all products of surgery...


----------



## KAIA (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Showgirl* 

 
_NOT PRETTY *OR* HOT, BUT THINK THEY ARE
--------------------------------------------
Christina Aguilera_

 
OHHH i have to agree on this one! despite the fact that she has a great voice, even though i do no like her music .. I also think she is not pretty/attractive/hot IMO. She tries way too hard on being sexy, it just looks so fake...


----------



## siawby (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I dont think Victoria Beckham is very attractive.  When she was in the Spice Girls she had curves and she was gorgeous IMO, now she's orange, overbleached and underfed._

 
She looks really really mean....she never smiles in the pics I've seen. I guess hotness to me is the ability to smile^^


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2007)

Angelina Jolie
Kate Moss
Jessica Alba
Keira Knightley


And I think these are total hotness:
Eva Mendes
George Clooney
Christina Milian
Christina Aguilera
Jennifer Lopez
Clive Owen
Johnny Knoxville


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 8, 2007)

also jessica biel. once again i might get killed for saying it but i dont think she is ugly..but shes not GORGEOUS. 

and if anyone says vin diesel...  they are going to get killed !!!! hahaha


----------



## estheticmasque (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL I used to think Vin Diesel was hot until i saw "Find me Guilty"

Vin diesel with hair is not quite hot as Vin diesel Bald 
=/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_also jessica biel. once again i might get killed for saying it but i dont think she is ugly..but shes not GORGEOUS. 

and if anyone says vin diesel...  they are going to get killed !!!! hahaha_


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

Jenny McCarthy
Tara Reid
Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't really get why people are so fascinated by the "beauty" in hollywood...to me, none of them are really anything special. and those signature "beautiful" features (like angelina's lips, jessica's bust and ashlee's nose) are almost all products of surgery..._

 
Not necessarily. There's also the fine art of Photoshop/air brushing and strategic makeup


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 10, 2007)

I really really don't find Jennifer Aniston all that pretty.  Very plain IMO...and boring...her style doesn't change.

I dunno...there are a lot of celebrities that I am just "meh" about...and so I cannot remember them...


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *estheticmasque* 

 
_LOL I used to think Vin Diesel was hot until i saw "Find me Guilty"

Vin diesel with hair is not quite hot as Vin diesel Bald 
=/_

 
yeahhh but hes just playing a part! lol


----------



## daFilli (Jul 8, 2007)

misha barton... sp?
i think her face and body is really plain and boring.
and most video girls.
they all look alike.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm so going to get bashed for this but Jessica Alba. I just don't see what's so special. Pretty face yes, but she's just so blah.
Angelina Jolie. Something about her rubs me the wrong way

Hotness:
Christina Aguilera - I think she's the most beautiful woman alive, seriously
Monica Belluci - DAMN!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

I know this is going to be mean. But yeah, here goes the list.

Lindsey Lohan looks like a crack addict. Which she probably is, and I don't think she's pretty at all.
Paris Hilton has the worst and largest jawline I have ever seen on someone. She looks okay from a 3 point view, but when she looks right at you, she's hidieous.
Nicole Richie is okay, but too thin.
Jessica Biel is gross. My boyfriend thinks she's hott, but she looks like a fish to me.
Jessica Alba is okay. Nothing special though.
The only girl/woman that is sincerely pretty to me in hollywood, is Dita Von Teese, that woman is so gorgeous to me. 

But yeah, no others. I'm picky.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_shes called megan fox...shes in hope and faith and that confessions of a teenage drama queen film, with lindsay lohan. I think shes stunning...though perhaps a tad tanorexic...

and as for the attractive/pretty/ugly debate...its like my friend jodie always said - you can be pretty but not attractive (like someone said i reckon gwyneth paltrow is a good example) and attractive but not pretty (Hello Alan Rickman - have a slight obsesh) and some people are lucky enough to be both (like scarlett johansson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 imo)

So, anyway, back to the original question:
definitely Fergie...she was kinda pretty in the shut up video, but it all went downhill from there!
And I've never seen the attraction with cameron diaz...i find her irritating and not at all good looking. someone once said this was cos I was jealous! ridiculous. I can say if someone is good looking or not...like i say, I'm well jealous of Scarlett cos shes amazinnng <3
Mischa Barton, Kirsten Dunst, Sienna Miller, Kate Moss <----all soooo dull *yawn*

and as for men, brad pitt is pretty, but boring, same with all the people like ben affleck, matt damon and people like that again, all so pretty but boring._

 

I know your obsession with Alan Rickman. His voice gets me, not his looks.


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I know your obsession with Alan Rickman. His voice gets me, not his looks._

 
Oh yes! His voice is definitely a major factor in why I find him so attractive!


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Overrated man: Ashton Kutcher_

 
nooooooooooooooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i agree with everyone else that jennifer aniston isnt pretty... bit blokey looking

and i dont find jessica beil, scarlett johansen, sjp, and keira knightly all that.

but then again i woudlnt considering i love that pamela anderson/carmen electra look!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Oh yes! His voice is definitely a major factor in why I find him so attractive!_

 
Alan Rickman?! OMG. Professor Snape was a turn on!!!He has deep eyes and yeees that voice!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Alan Rickman?! OMG. Professor Snape was a turn on!!!He has deep eyes and yeees that voice!_

 
Yeah. He's a hot one. Kinda funny how I can think Chad Micheal Murrey is ugly as sin, but Alan Rickman gets my pants in a twist.

Lol.

Also, Vin Diesel. OOOOO! I love bald men


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 7, 2007)

They are not hot:

Lindsay Lohan - she used to be a quite pretty girl with her red hair. But now?
Paris Hilton - tall, thin, big feet :-D
all the Jessicas (Biel, Simpson, Alba)
Kate Moss - cocaine addict, imho a trashy style
Angelina Jolie - WAS a very attractive woman
Victoria Beckham - come on, how artificial can a woman be?
Scarlett Johansson - Her "I think I'm sexy"bla-bla in the interviews is going on my nerves

They are hot to me:
Christina Aguilera - well, she's styled all the time. But I really like her feminine touch
Sarah Michell Gellar - didn't hear anything about her for a long time, but she is pretty
Monica Bellucci - she is what you call a woman


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_i still think eva longoria is pretty 

pics from her birthday and she doesnt look bad for 32 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://showbiz.sky.com/showbiz/pictu...256012,00.html

where as this... (janice dickinson) is just awful 

http://showbiz.sky.com/showbiz/artic...267271,00.html_

 
32 is nothing.  When you are 32, you will think back and laugh that you said that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Janice Dickenson is a mess.  She needs to just go away.  Somewhere.  Anywhere.  Just go.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't really get why people are so fascinated by the "beauty" in hollywood...to me, none of them are really anything special. and those signature "beautiful" features (like angelina's lips, jessica's bust and ashlee's nose) are almost all products of surgery..._

 



i agree with ya...there are so many fuss on angelina's lips, jessica's boobies, etc..angelina is ok lookin but they just swear up and down that she has the best lookin lips in the world..im no where near stuck up but i feel mines look better than hers..they are small to me..jessica's breast, i have seen bigger and better (im straight, but as a woman i feel i can say that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


peeps say these women are hot but i dont see the fuss
giselle bundchen
kirstin dunst
mariah carey
lindsay lohan
britney spears
jessica simpson (mainly cause her teeth)
kate moss
jessica biel
cameron diaz
beyonce (she's not ugly, she's just overrated, sorry)
paris hilton
pamela anderson

im sure there is more, but cant think right now

peeps say these men are hot, but i dont see the fuss
brad pitt
tom cruise
jake gyllenhaal
50 cent (those teeth..whoooa buddy!)
george clooney
tommy lee
leonardo decaprio (he was cuter on growning pains)
collin farell
johnny depp

im sure there are more, but i cant think no more

these are some of the most beautiful women
halle berry (the most beautiful)






paula patton






kim kardashian






salma hayek






these are so beautiful i cant stand them..lol

these are the most beautiful men
will smith (the most beautiful)






paul walker






pooch hall






nick lachey


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 3, 2008)

I cannot stand Jessica Biel and Scarlett Johansson... seeing their faces make my skin crawl (not joking). SJ's face always looks crooked to me =S

People like Sarah Jessica are not the standard beauties, but they're attractive in the sense that they don't give you the "I'm hot and nobody else is as hot as I am" vibe.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't find most celebrities attractive.

I particularly don't find Tori Spelling, Lindsay Lohan, Cameron Diaz, Gisele


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't find most celebrities attractive.

I particularly don't find Tori Spelling, Lindsay Lohan, Cameron Diaz, Gisele Bundchin, Justin Timberlake, John Mayer and Brad Pitt attractive.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 12, 2008)

I completely agree with the above:
celeb's that are not so hot
- Paris Hilton - If she was just a reg. girl w/o her parent's $$$, she would just be another girl trying to make it into the biz on sunset strip
- Ashlee Simpson
- Kate Moss - looks like a heroin addict
- SJP - ewwww, she's a mole
- Kirsten Dunst - dogsville
- Tori Spelling - hagsville
- Jennifer Aniston


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, some of you ladies were just waiting to unleash your claws.

With that said, I've got a few points I'd like to make...

Fergie is hot, for a meth addict. Britney Spears is extremely average to me, which I think is worse than being either extremely hot or extremely fug-she's pushing the boundaries of the latter though with her bunk ass weave and atrocious attire. If Paris toned her look down she could be a cute girl, but she reeks of effort. 

Angelina Jolie is still gorgeous to me. For those wondering why there's still an uproar about her lips, it's because WHITE WOMEN DON'T HAVE LIPS LIKE HERS. I hear so many Wo (black women and Latinas especially) hate on her and they don't seem to realize that for whitefolk those are unnatural, and since (IMO) there is often this trend with young, "hip", white women to acquire more ethnic traits (like tanning themselves to jerky and getting implants in every possible way) they want her lips because they're exotic. 

What really messes me up about fug celebrities is that they have all the means in the world to acquire the "finer" things style has to offer, and yet they constantly make extremely poor decisions. It would be one thing if I thought that some of these broads have personal style, but many of them are paying stylists to make them that fug.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Hilary Swank.
R. Kelly.
Adrien Brody.
Pete Wentz...BARF
Johnny Depp (sorry...only hot in Edward Scissorhands lol I'm weird)
JC Chazez (Nsync)
George Clooney.
Jay-Z (sorry Beyonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Hallie Berry with bangs.
Tori Spelling is AWFUL.
Kate Moss.
Jessica Simpson is eww.
Kiera Knightly.
Nicole Richie since she's lost too much weight.
Victoria Beckam...I do NOT get the big deal with this lady OR her husband.
Heidi & Whitney from The Hills.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmm i think Angelina is WAYYY overrated.

Julia Stiles and Kirsten Dunst are HIDEOUS lol i cant stand to look at them.
Paris Hilton is definately NOT hot.
Fergie looks like her face is being stretched back.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 13, 2008)

Paris Hilton. She always has that dumb expression on her face. Kate Moss too, along with other supermodels who look like they are about to die.

Then again, I don't think most celebrities are as hot as they are made out to be. Yeah, some are attractive, but I've never seen any celebrity and thought to myself "OH MY GAWD!!! SHE'S HOTTER THAT ANYONE ELSE ON THE WHOLE PLANET, I'D CHOP OF MY LEGS TO LOOK LIKE HER!!!" I find more beautiful women everyday. For example, there's a woman I know and she just looks amazing. I see her at work and she's wearing no makeup, sweating, etc, and she still gets my attention more than most celebrities who spend hours primping themselves.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_R. Kelly.
Adrien Brody.
Pete Wentz...BARF
Jay-Z (sorry Beyonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Heidi and Whitney from The Hills_

 
*throws up* How could I forget all of them? Whitney isn't bad looking, but Heidi sort of looks like a man, right?

And Pete Wentz looks like a monkey to me.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2008)

I know some find Carrot Top hot, but I do not.


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I used to think Angelina Jolie was beautiful like, 10 or 12 years ago. But now, she just looks all skinny and haggard._

 


what are you talking about? you do know shes pregnant and I think she still looks hot.I don't think Jessica"don't call me latina"alba is pretty and I don't find george clooney sexy at all!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say Dita von Teese but I have to clarify what I mean.  I think she is a beautiful woman.  However, she is nothing more than a glorified stripper, and not a very good one.  I have seen clips of her shows on YouTube and I really don't see the hype.


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 18, 2008)

i almost spit out my juice when i read SJP looked like the bottom of a foot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahahahaha (uncontrollable laughter)
I pretty much think that no celebrity is perfect or anything to gawk at. I hate when the average woman is made to feel that rihanna's hair cut is the must-have or sjp's gucci dress is the must-have, sh*t by the time we get the money to get it the damn thing is out of style and its a fashion don't.I also hate that so and so's nail polish, cuticles, eyes, eyebrows, gums and tongue is so perfect that we should all just kill ourselves because we will never reach that level of perfection. 
Shoot i loved my big ass before J-lo and Beyonce, i loved my big ass lips before Jolie and every other part of me i loved before some new actress, singer, model came out and made it cool. All those damn celebrities can kick rocks.
And isn't it funny that some of the weirdest, chunkiest, not-so-cute people are telling us what is cute, err uhm Nina Garcia, Andre Leon Talley, Anna Wintour, etc-let me prepare for my lawsuit now.





That felt good.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Apr 20, 2008)

Paris Hilton- if she wasn't rich and constantly promoted in the media, many of those who find her hot would be singing a different tune!  I hate to sound harsh, but everytime I look at her nose I can't help but think of an aardvark!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 23, 2008)

jessica alba...shes pretty but not outstandng hot like people make her out to be


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 23, 2008)

Angelina.... I used to be in love with her, but now she's too darn skinny and haggard looking.  Her hands and arms freak me out... half the time they look like shriveled sticks that should belong on someone twice her age.

Orlando Bloom...  I thought he was hot in LOTR, but without the long blond hair and elf ears I think he looks, I don't know, scuzzy or something.  And acting beside Johnny in POTC just pointed out how much hotter Johnny is and made Orlando (in my mind) just look less attractive.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 23, 2008)

Least attractive: Tori Spelling, Paris Hilton
Not as attractive as ppl make them: I agree with Jessica Alba (cute but not HOT), Angelina has a beautiful face but not a nice body (too skinny), I also don't find Madonna attractive (sorry).

In general, I see more beautiful women on daily basis in the city. Most "hot" celebrities have nothing on them....so I agree with BlackOrchid


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)

Tori Spelling, 50 cent (he's rude!! and ugly! heh)


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah. in regards to the original post i totally feel  you on fergie. i don't think she's hot. in regards to everyone else, paris is on my list (she looks like a parrot), i don't think cameron diaz is that hot either but i do like her personality (that they portray to us) so maybe that's what makes her hot to everyone else. lindsay hasn't been pretty since "mean girls" back when she was a redhead and looked healthy. kirsten dunst is another one that bothers me. on top of not being that hot (in my opinion) she looks like a bobble head. mischa looks better than she did but still not hot. 
i think in my defense & everyone else's who posted comments on here as well as the topic starter, if the media would quit playing these girls up as if they are the standard of what beauty really is we wouldn't feel obliged to speak our opinion about them. lol!!!

i am however, happy (no matter how negative this topic is) that no one has gotten super nasty. we just feel these girls aren't hot and are all in agreement with each other. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_Tori Spelling, 50 cent (he's rude!! and ugly! heh)_

 

lol @ 50 cent. he is kinda ug-mug. and the steroids have him lookin like an action figure. ha!

i hate that thing that tori does with her lips. that alleged "no teeth showing" smile she does. freakin annoying


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 

 
_Paris Hilton- if she wasn't rich and constantly promoted in the media, many of those who find her hot would be singing a different tune! I hate to sound harsh, but everytime I look at her nose I can't help but think of an aardvark!_

 
hahahaha @ paris's nose! she look like toucan sam (fruitloops) to me! it's the nose and the lips together.........


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_*throws up* How could I forget all of them? Whitney isn't bad looking, but Heidi sort of looks like a man, right?

And Pete Wentz looks like a monkey to me._

 
pete does look like a monkey
jay z isn't hot AT ALL (i think he's got swag tho)
heidi is starting to look a little alien-ish to me with all the surgery she's been getting.
ADRIEN BRODY!!! OMG I DON'T KNOW WHAT I CAN SAY HE LOOKS LIKE!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 28, 2008)

Tori Spelling for sure. Meg Ryan has her days and Marilyn Manson-love him but man, is he ugly!


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I agree with you...of course, anyone who has a MA, and hairstylist working on them for 3 hours is going to look awesome.  Don't believe they can do wonders???  Have you seen some of these stars without their makup??? HOLY HELL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thats damn right! i 2nd that! lol if i had some one to do all those goodies it would be amazing! lol


----------

